# Redline and NO EXPLODE?



## WantItBad (Feb 21, 2006)

Do you guys think its too much caffine and stimulants?


----------



## topolo (Feb 21, 2006)

no


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 21, 2006)

Hell yeah dude, redline i hear is CRAZAY and NO expldoe has a lot of stimulants. I say stick to one, or if u want both, go with Labrada's supercharge, same shit as no explode but less chemicals and stimulants


----------



## kenwood (Feb 21, 2006)

isnt it spelled NO-Xplode? thats what it says on my tub of it


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

I haven't tried No Explode (or NO-Xplode however you spell it), but I do use Redline, and by itself gives a good workout boost.


----------



## Favre (Feb 21, 2006)

That much caffeine at once can't be good for you. I sometimes will put an extra half scoop of no-xplode in for leg day. I think no-explode is 80mg of caffeine per scoop so that's giving me almost 300mg. Combining redline and 3 scoops of no-explode I believe would give you 440mg. That's quite a bit. On top of that there are other stimulants. If you need that much to get a rush I think it's time to take a break from the stimulants for a lil bit cause your tolerance is getting a bit high.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 21, 2006)

Depends how you respond to it. And I'm NOT talking about after you finished 7 tubs of NO-Xplode. When you first started where you a big responder or a moderate one? If your response has stayed the same, I see no problem with it but if your response has decreased with time I suggest dropping it. It's like candy crack in a tub.

Personally redline did absolutely nothing for me. On the other hand the one time I tried NO-Xplode I was wired to the walls for my entire workout. Attempting sets with weight I shouldn't of been using but felt inclined to use do to my huge rush of energy. Yea it works if thats what your looking for but I'd never want to rely on something like that, just like I wouldn't want to rely on any other kind of substance.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 21, 2006)

i just bought a 2nd yub of no-xplode yesterday..i love the shit i take it 20min. b4 lifting and shit just in the middle of a heavy rep i will get a such a energy boost and just pump out like 3more ..i love the shit i wont lift w/o it


----------



## kenwood (Feb 21, 2006)

shit if i could i would eat the shit like candy right outta the tub


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 21, 2006)

im not talking about taking them at the same time.... the redline at 7am and 11am than No-explode around 4 pre-wo


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 21, 2006)

yo kenwood, how many scoops u takin?


----------



## kenwood (Feb 21, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> yo kenwood, how many scoops u takin?


on training days 2scoops in an 8oz glass and on off i take 1scoop in 8oz glass i mix the shit w/orange juice   it says wait 30-45min. b4 lifting i wait 20min.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 21, 2006)

the no-xplode makes me shit b4 i even get to the weightroom(downstairs)


----------



## theoldeagle (Feb 22, 2006)

I dont think I would use redline as a general stimulant and then No-xplode right before the workout. I would either use one or the other preworkout or experiment with increased dosages of Redline with the No-Xplode. I have used both seperately. I think that Redline should be taken maybe an hour preworkout and NO-Xplode 30-45ish min before workout. Again, if you want to try to use them both, with effects running together, play it safe and try one and slow increase the other to access your tolerance, because even if one or the other doesnt do much on its own, together the variety of stimulants could cause a whole other driving force.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 22, 2006)

I think its a waste to take no explode on off days.


----------

